# Another one bites the dust



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: Spookie the 2nd of the three ferals has now also decided she is tired of watching blue eat yummy food all by herself every night .. she has to join in :lol: of course as per the rules and regulations of eating tinned cat food one has to tolerate having ones head and then body stroked .... it took two days tonight she is lamblike sitting munching while I stroke.

Blue Purred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : :!: I cant describe how pleased I was .

But unless im feeding her she still isnt too keen ..oh well baby steps and MORE patience


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What happened?


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: Nothing sorry, no one had responded to my post :wink: 

The last feral is now also allowing me to touch her and she spent two months attached to the burglar guards


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have so many babies, I'm a little jealous.









You're so wonderful with these animals!  

I don't usually look at the "feral" section, but I will now - so don't scare me again like that! 8O 

nekitty


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Very sorry :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry for not responding either; I guess haven't made it down to the feral section in awhile. Great to hear that all three of your ferals are responding! How long have you had them by now? It sounds like they're making steady progress -- they know when they've got a good thing going!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol, I'm so happy to read this. I don't know how I missed it!  My apologies. 

It must have been great to hear the purring. That's a huge step! You're really doing well with your ferals.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Jet green I have had them for 6 months now .... its a very very slow process.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

carolsclan said:


> Jet green I have had them for 6 months now .... its a very very slow process.


It sounds like they've come very far in that time. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Carol, I'm delighted for you! That's great news  

I really enjoy reading your posts...I was away when you posted and missed it.


----------

